# Soucis continuité iphone/ipad



## La buée (27 Décembre 2014)

Comme vous l'aurez compris j'ai un petit soucis pour ce qui est de la continuité et du transfert raiseau mobile iPhone/iPad. Ayant une fâcheuse tendance à perdre mon telephone et ne l'ayant donc jamais a porté de main je trouve la continuité assez utile. Quand j'ai eu l'iPad (pour Noël &#55357;&#56836; &#55357;&#56836 cela marchait sans soucis mais maintenant je n'ai que les SMS qui marche et pas le transfert d'appel. J'ai pas mal fouillé sur le net pour voir d'où venait le soucis et les différent réglage a faire mais tout a l'air bon. Je suis bien connecter au même raiseau internet, l'option "appels cellulaires sur iPhone" dans FaceTime est bien active sur l'iPad et l'iPhone. Les deux sont bien en communication car pour les SMS je n'ai aucun soucis. Avez vous déjà rencontrer ce problème? Merci d'avance.


----------

